# 3 Gallon Long RCS Nano



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

After reading all the threads on the Deep Blue 3 long tank and my wife's aversion to more tanks, I picked one up to start my first shrimp tank. I found a great piece of small driftwood and glued some fissidens to it and planted E Parkeri. There is a Java Moss rock in the rear left corner and a few small crypts from my main tank. Substrate is black diamond and equipment will be minimal. Just a Red Sea Nano filter and a preset heater that keeps the tank at 76.5d. 



















I had this IKEA lamp left over and it is perfect for this tank until I decide on something better.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yay! Hey man welcome to the club. I swear we should start putting DBP 18" Pimp in our signatures. Check out the link in my sig. It has a few trial and error things I've purchased. 

You're looking good so far, how's your cycle doing? 

If you don't wind up reading my thread, one huge tip I have is two 'red sea' or azoo palm filters on your tanks opposite sides. 

Also, remove the heater. I've been told time and time again no heater, so I just finally yanked all mine. 

A little temp flux doesn't kill shrimp I guess, and they prefer medium temps to 75-80 temps. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## alexk (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey, are the DBP's any better compared to the Aqueon 2.5 gallons in terms of construction quality? I was thinking about getting one of those and derimming it for an ADA style pico. My rillis love long crawl spaces! :]


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

alexk said:


> Hey, are the DBP's any better compared to the Aqueon 2.5 gallons in terms of construction quality? I was thinking about getting one of those and derimming it for an ADA style pico. My rillis love long crawl spaces! :]


Ive never personally owned an Aqueon, but DBP's quality is unmatched in their price range. They use great materials, glass with less iron, awesome matching black silicone, very sturdy construction and extra parts. 

About the rim? I suppose you could.. I personally like it on a lot. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Yay! Hey man welcome to the club. I swear we should start putting DBP 18" Pimp in our signatures. Check out the link in my sig. It has a few trial and error things I've purchased.
> 
> You're looking good so far, how's your cycle doing?
> 
> ...


Cycle is over and shrimpies are in! The red sea nano has been cycling on my tiny betta tank for the past 3-4 months. I still gave it a week to get out all the cloudiness and fine particles. I can't imagine going with more than one though. With the flow all the way up the little guys were getting blown around. I ended up turning the flow all the way down. I do have it oriented back to front flow. I might turn it lengthwise. I would just have to move a parkeri to do that. 

And the heater will stay. My tanks are in my basement and it stays a little chilly down there and the heater keeps the temps at 76.5 with very little variation.

Your thread was one of the ones that got me stoked on this tank. You can create this massive scape with just the tiniest elements.



alexk said:


> Hey, are the DBP's any better compared to the Aqueon 2.5 gallons in terms of construction quality? I was thinking about getting one of those and derimming it for an ADA style pico. My rillis love long crawl spaces! :]


I don't know about derimming it but at the price it is worth a shot. You wouldn't be out a ton of dough. It is a really nice tank even with the rim. Definitely one of my better tank purchases. My rack has 3 shelves. I think a DBP18 for each one is in order. Probably 2 more shrimp tanks. I'd like to do one as a salty.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm. I went with two (definitely flow almost all the way down) because I noticed some algae that would form from not enough flow. If your whole tank is getting good flow, I'm glad. Your tanks have been sentenced to the basement eh?  

Nice that you got some inspiration from that thread!

I will say, I made this mistake on my first shrimp tank. I had an instant cycle from a filter implant. So I added shrimp a few days later. I wound up losing some because I didn't have enough micro fauna built up. 

So be vigilant on feeding and supplements. 



MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

I spent much of the past year finishing the basement and making it a livable space now that our guest room is no longer. We are going to need to use our space wisely with a 7 month old, 3 cats, and a 3 yr old one eyed Boston Terrier that swears she is a Rottie with an attitude! With hurricane sandy hanging around the past two days it kept the basement dark and looked really cool with all my tanks lined up (cleaning helped too).

I am slightly worried I dropped them in too soon but the java fern, the erios, and mini fissidens patch all came from established tanks. I am going to let it run for a month or so and maybe add 3-4 Pygmy cories.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

These little tanks are great. Some of my favorites.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking nice, you can grow that Erios w/o co2?


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Looking nice, you can grow that Erios w/o co2?


I don't know. I hope so. I can always add DIY CO2 if necessary. They are still rebounding from being shipped.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

*reminds herself that she already has 5 nanos and doesn't need another*


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> *reminds herself that she already has 5 nanos and doesn't need another*


Sure you do $ure you do!!! ¢mon can't hurt too mu¢h! 

Lol just kidding. Really these tanks are pretty unique. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Sure you do $ure you do!!! ¢mon can't hurt too mu¢h!
> 
> Lol just kidding. Really these tanks are pretty unique.
> 
> ...


*fingers in ears*

Lalalalalalalalalala can't hear you lalalalalalalalala


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Ooohhhh heey. I've been looking at this particular tank lately. I decided it was too short for my halfmoon betta, but it would be lovely for shrimp... Hmm...

Looks good what you have so far!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Silmarwen said:


> Ooohhhh heey. I've been looking at this particular tank lately. I decided it was too short for my halfmoon betta, but it would be lovely for shrimp... Hmm...
> 
> Looks good what you have so far!


O hai!

How was Halloween?

Any pics of new plants in the tanks?!?

So curious! Do fishies like them?!?


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> *reminds herself that she already has 5 nanos and doesn't need another*


Yes, you do. Totally worth it. A whole rack of them would be cheaper than some lighting setups I see people buying and that is including the rack! (only $20 at the depot)

Hopefully the shrimps will cooperate and allow me to photograph them tonight.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

kruzerman said:


> Yes, you do. Totally worth it. A whole rack of them would be cheaper than some lighting setups I see people buying and that is including the rack! (only $20 at the depot)
> 
> Hopefully the shrimps will cooperate and allow me to photograph them tonight.


Lalalalalalalalalalal can't hear you either lalalalalalalalalal

*focusses on prepping to teach piano at 5 pm*


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> O hai!
> 
> How was Halloween?
> 
> ...


Halloween was rather boring; I got sick and haven't been able to meet up with my friend to get her plants to her!  They're doing well enough in the little bowl I set them up with in the meantime, though, so they'll get to her possibly a bit larger than they were sent  My own anacharis in my 10g is going a bit crazy lately, so I'm thinking I might add some more of that to the rest for her 

I'm working on getting some pictures of my own tank, but it's been crazy lately D: Pearlicus, however, loves the betta hammock (which surprised me, I wasn't sure with as full as his lower fins are) and the food. I had given my friend a bit of the food I had, since your package hadn't come yet last time I saw her, but after seeing how much Pearlicus likes the new food better than what I had, I can't wait to get it to her! Budti (still not sure that's the correct spelling...! Every time she texts me, she just says "fish" haha) is doing well in the meantime, apparently, I just feel bad I've been so busy I can't stop by to do everything!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

kruzerman said:


> Yes, you do. Totally worth it. A whole rack of them would be cheaper than some lighting setups I see people buying and that is including the rack! (only $20 at the depot)
> 
> Hopefully the shrimps will cooperate and allow me to photograph them tonight.


I completely agree with this. You could stick 3 of these on a 3 tier rack, spend $100 on lighting, $70 on tanks and 40 on filters.

How awesome would that be. Ugh. Family would kill me 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Ok, so you were right Mark. I am going to add another filter to it. I moved the Nano to the side and with the flow cranked up it was WAAAAYYYY to much. Perfect for a nano reef though. Turned down, it is just not enough. I added DIY CO2 last night too and the little bell diffuser keeps the bubble too large and they just kind of hang at the surface so I think a small in tank filter with the CO2 running into it is in order.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I completely agree with this. You could stick 3 of these on a 3 tier rack, spend $100 on lighting, $70 on tanks and 40 on filters.
> 
> How awesome would that be. Ugh. Family would kill me
> 
> ...


The wife will deal as long as I am available for diaper changes and making dinner when necessary.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

To do a three level rack, here are the costs (a bit cheaper than buying manufactured lighting):

3 tanks @ $25ish each: $75-$100
Rack: $20
3 AC20s: $50ish
5050SMD strips: $15
Power Supply and wiring for the SMDs: $10
Really nice substrate: $30
TOTAL $150

If you want to get fancy, you can use extruded aluminum c-channel to create light fixtures with the LED strips. That's another $5-$8. I'd also recommend adding some sort of sealed and painted MDF support on each shelf (to more evenly level and distribute weight). Another $2-$3.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> 5050SMD strips: $15
> Power Supply and wiring for the SMDs: $10


Where are you getting your strips? Ebay? Can you PM with a link of something recommended?


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> To do a three level rack, here are the costs (a bit cheaper than buying manufactured lighting):
> 
> 3 tanks @ $25ish each: $75-$100
> Rack: $20
> ...


Gah! Must unsee! Unsee and unknow!

*alreayd have 5 tanks don't need any more already have 5 tanks*


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You should be able to find them from various suppliers and on eBay.



kruzerman said:


> Where are you getting your strips? Ebay? Can you PM with a link of something recommended?


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

A few pics of the little guys. Poor quality due to using cell phone since camera battery was not charged. LFS said they were Sakura grade. My understanding is that I can't put any other Neos in here, like pumpkins, or I risk cross-breeding back to natural brown. Is that correct?

Munching on a melting e parkeri.









Fissidens snack? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Silmarwen said:


> Halloween was rather boring; I got sick and haven't been able to meet up with my friend to get her plants to her!  They're doing well enough in the little bowl I set them up with in the meantime, though, so they'll get to her possibly a bit larger than they were sent  My own anacharis in my 10g is going a bit crazy lately, so I'm thinking I might add some more of that to the rest for her
> 
> I'm working on getting some pictures of my own tank, but it's been crazy lately D: Pearlicus, however, loves the betta hammock (which surprised me, I wasn't sure with as full as his lower fins are) and the food. I had given my friend a bit of the food I had, since your package hadn't come yet last time I saw her, but after seeing how much Pearlicus likes the new food better than what I had, I can't wait to get it to her! Budti (still not sure that's the correct spelling...! Every time she texts me, she just says "fish" haha) is doing well in the meantime, apparently, I just feel bad I've been so busy I can't stop by to do everything!


I'm glad you're feeling better! And that Pearlicus likes his hammock that's awesome!

Our new guy likes lounging on his anachris. The girls, too. They bandied the hammocks when I out in real plants.

The new food is loaded with garlic and ginseng for that extra vim and vigor!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

kruzerman said:


> A few pics of the little guys. Poor quality due to using cell phone since camera battery was not charged. LFS said they were Sakura grade. My understanding is that I can't put any other Neos in here, like pumpkins, or I risk cross-breeding back to natural brown. Is that correct?
> 
> Munching on a melting e parkeri.
> 
> ...


Yay healthy shrimpies!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

hows this going?


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i have an 8x8x8 by blueaqua (okay 3) i don't have co2 on it (or my 6 gallon either) i looked at this one (almost got it except for that rim) ... what did you do about co2 and is it really needed on something this small?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

laqu said:


> i have an 8x8x8 by blueaqua (okay 3) i don't have co2 on it (or my 6 gallon either) i looked at this one (almost got it except for that rim) ... what did you do about co2 and is it really needed on something this small?


Small size doesn't dictate co2 usage. 

The amount of light is a large factor. Co2 will help plants grow and take in nutrients only when there is an excess of light. 

So you really have to know your tank to decide if co2 is necessary or not. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Couple of changes with this tank today. I added a 1liter DIY co2 bottle a few weeks ago and added a hagen elite mini to diffuse it. That turned out to be WAY too much flow. I bought a TOM Aquarium mini filter and I am surprised how much I like it. The spray bar it comes with fits (barely) across the side of the tank and really evens out the flow. It is also diffusing the co2. I left in the red sea nano because there just doesn't seem to be enough room for biological filtration in the TOM.

The co2 is working even at minimal amounts. The e. Parkeri is looking much better but I am having a string algae issue. I have seen several molts recently so I assume that is a good thing. On a sadder note I did find half a shrimp while cleaning and doing a water change today. 

Sent from my PantechP4100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

awsome tank, just picked up one of these my self for a betta great little tanks.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

sorry about your shrimp, i'm seriously thinking diy co2, excell just isn't the same. but as my tank is ON the dining room table (all 4 mini nanos are in the dining room) i don't know... husband might kill me.. 
..hmm...


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

I found a cherry shrimp in my 37G tank this morning and quickly moved him into this tank so he doesn't get eaten by my Betta or Rams. It was a nice surprise.

DIY CO2 on this tank is rockin'. I need to turn it down because my drop checker is yellow. I am only using a 1L soda bottle with a jello mixture being diffused by a small in tank filter. I hardly see any bubbles so they must be getting chopped up pretty fine. I might go back to a ceramic diffuser if the drop checker doesn't go green real soon.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

meanwhile i have a diy 6 gallon and the shrimp all seem 'gassed' i even mixed co2 and air at the same time.. i assume my homemade drop checker was not working as it just always showed green... and my purchased one just came so i threw it in the tank... it's blue but i JUST put it together so that is to be expected... now to wait

i threw another drop checker in my cube to check that (don't know how i ordered 2 but with 5 tanks it's cool)


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

When I first put in a drop checker it was solid yellow and my shrimp didn't seem to be having any ill effects. I now have the spray bar aimed at the surface to give a little turbulence across the surface and it seems to be working. The drop checker is always a nice green. I leave the CO2 going 24/7 and no air stone. 

What is your CO2 recipe? I am using the jello method in a 1L bottle and it is working great.

Side note, my first shrimp is berried and hopefully this tank will have lots of shrimp real soon! Now I just need to get rid of snails and some white worms on the sides of the tank (planaria?).


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

got me on the worms i have them too.. maybe food? i don't know...

i should change to jello i guess...

i have the spray bar vertical, against the wall, it was to strong for the tank


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

If they've got arrowheads, they're planaria. You can remove them with Flubenzonole. Be cautious with your dosing, 1/10 of a pack per 10 gallons. 

Also take any ornamental snails out of the tank upon dosing.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

what if they are just little white lines and by little i mean 1 mm or so REALLY tiny. on the glass


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well.. They could be baby planaria. 

But I have the little little little ones as well. They never matured to planaria status, so I think they're a different harmless micro fauna.


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Where can I buy one of these tanks? I couldn't find any on amazon and a google search just brings up threads for various personal setups.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Just wondering, what kind of glue did
you use to secure the moss onto the
wood?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Normal dollar store superglue is a good and cheap glue that stands up underwater.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Msheresy said:


> Where can I buy one of these tanks? I couldn't find any on amazon and a google search just brings up threads for various personal setups.


http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Bet...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1357652141&sr=1-2


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Msheresy said:


> Where can I buy one of these tanks? I couldn't find any on amazon and a google search just brings up threads for various personal setups.


I got mine at my LFS but I have found them on Amazon for a reasonable price with shipping.



AquaticStory said:


> Just wondering, what kind of glue did
> you use to secure the moss onto the
> wood?





MABJ said:


> Normal dollar store superglue is a good and cheap glue that stands up underwater.


I used superglue GEL. Make sure you get the gel. Last time I bought the liquid superglue. It works but it is much harder to work with.


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

GreenBliss said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Bet...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1357652141&sr=1-2


That's a 2.3 gallon with glass dividers.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Msheresy said:


> That's a 2.3 gallon with glass dividers.


That's this tank. 

The glass dividers are optional and the tanks true volume isn't 3 gallons.


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

Oh very cool! did you see that at aquatic tropics or w/e that store down south of bmore? Im tempted to get one.. heh but im sure by now with all the other animals my bf is starting to feel crowded! hehe thread watched


----------



## we4wieners (Oct 9, 2010)

Got my DB 3g in the mail a few days ago, it was cracked. Should have the new one any day now. Do you have any suggestions? Are you heatin' it?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine was so well packed. Sorry to hear yours was cracked.


----------



## iris (Jul 23, 2012)

kruzerman said:


> A few pics of the little guys. Poor quality due to using cell phone since camera battery was not charged. LFS said they were Sakura grade. My understanding is that I can't put any other Neos in here, like pumpkins, or I risk cross-breeding back to natural brown. Is that correct?


Yes, that's true. Both pumpkins and cherries are neos and were specifically bred to isolate their colors. When mixed, it is very likely they will not produce orange/red neos. 

I love this tank size  Highly considering getting one myself now!


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Shimagoma said:


> Oh very cool! did you see that at aquatic tropics or w/e that store down south of bmore? Im tempted to get one.. heh but im sure by now with all the other animals my bf is starting to feel crowded! hehe thread watched


Yes, I got it at House of Tropicals. This is the one tank that my wife really likes amongst all of the others.



we4wieners said:


> Got my DB 3g in the mail a few days ago, it was cracked. Should have the new one any day now. Do you have any suggestions? Are you heatin' it?


Sucks that it was cracked. Hopefully the new one arrives OK. I am heating it with an adjustable heater that hangs on the rim. Its ugly but gets the job done since the tank is in my basement which is finished but very cold compared to the rest of the house. You have to be careful though. I almost cooked the shrimp over the weekend. Some how the heater got cranked all the way up and my temps shot up from ~70 to nearly 82! I try to keep the temp between 69-71.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

iris said:


> I love this tank size  Highly considering getting one myself now!


Go for it! I don't think that anyone who has gotten one has regretted it.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

I have algae pretty bad. BBA on the wood and hair in the fissidens. I tried to remove some fiss and trim it to see how much algae could take with it. It wasn't much. Not sure what steps to take. I have 3 sets of babies in the tank all less than a 1/4 inch so I really don't want to try anything drastic. *Any ideas?* I have been pulling what i can out with tweezers but it just keeps coming back. 

On a side note, the 50+ babies seem to be eating all the food in the tank and the pond snail population is declining. I like that!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

What is your lighting routine?


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

8 hours with a Beamsworks 18" LED. I have it resting on top of the tank until I can build a stand or hang it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

kruzerman said:


> 8 hours with a Beamsworks 18" LED. I have it resting on top of the tank until I can build a stand or hang it.


Decrease your period to 6 hours, do not feed more than once every three days and pick out what algae you see. It's what I'm dealing with now as well.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

I will try that. I haven't been feeding that much to begin with. I was hoping all that algae would be tasty enough for everyone.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I really think this tank is unique and interesting, but can you explain why one might choose it over other tanks in the same price range? Like say, a Deep Blue 10 gallon? What makes it worth it, in your opinion? I'm considering purchasing one. Thanks!


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

For me it is the scale. You can make a scape in a tank like look so much larger than it really is. Plus I can just toss it on a book shelf since it only weighs 20 or so lbs. A ten gallon tank is nice and you can do a lot with it but whenever I see what people do with a 12 gallon long tank, I am jealous. Right now I have a 29 gallon and a 20 gallon long sitting as I try and make up my mind on which one to use for a reef tank. The 29 is the smarter choice due to total water volume but the 20 long is more interesting and will look fuller when fully scaped. Plus lighting is easier (both reef and planted) when you can set the light closer to the substrate.

To each their own, right? I am looking forward to the day when I have a bookshelf full of these smaller tanks each representing a slice of nature. You will find lots of people who love this tank and probably just as many who will poo-poo it because a small volume of water is harder to keep consistent and the lack of fauna that can be put in one, etc. It his a sweet spot for me in between big dreams and little budgets.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

Got me ready to purchase one! I agree about the big dreams and little budgets. Also like you said you can have many different species all in one rack.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 91938


Most people wouldn't guess this is only 2 gallons, so he's spot on with big dreams on a little budget. It took me a while to create it, but it was so worth it


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

That's just beautiful!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, that looks awesome MABJ. I am really thinking about picking one of these up, but they are hard to find around me. I'd love to be able to get one from an LFS, as opposed to mail order.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Wow, that looks awesome MABJ. I am really thinking about picking one of these up, but they are hard to find around me. I'd love to be able to get one from an LFS, as opposed to mail order.


Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure most of us have ordered off Amazon with little issue.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Absolutely amazing tank! I have this tank as well, not as good as yours though!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Wow, that looks awesome MABJ. I am really thinking about picking one of these up, but they are hard to find around me. I'd love to be able to get one from an LFS, as opposed to mail order.


Amazon doesn't have them in stock for them to fulfill at this time so the cheapest on amazon is over $60. Because of this, I purchased mine from Allpet as it was the only place I could find it at an affordable price for such a small tank.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Allpet is the seller that used to sell on amazon. They had a dispute of some sort and withdrew their selling on amazon. 

Their price has always been good.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine should be arriving from Allpet today!

the addiction continues...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

